

Ask HN: Thoughts On What The New HN Feature Might Be? - jlteran

Sam Altman tweeted yesterday saying there is a new feature coming to HN. Any thoughts?
======
jlteran
[https://twitter.com/sama/status/484504242938331136](https://twitter.com/sama/status/484504242938331136)

